
Show HN: ArtsySpace an online community of people trying to decorate their space - theasteve
http://www.artsyspace.net
======
theasteve
Hey All! I recently moved in into a new place in New York. Due to COVID-19 I
started working from home, so this meant I needed an office desk setup and
decorating the room to feel comfortable working from home. That's why I
decided to build www.artsyspace.net

I started using the regular channels for inspirations Pinterest and Reddit.
Although, I did seem to like images on Pinterest sometimes the posts didn't
have links to purchase the items on the post. I also found myself wanting to
ask questions to the post owner, like "Hey that is a cool painting where did
you get that" or "Thats a nice plant you have in that image what kind of plant
is that?" but couldn't.

ArtsySpace is meant to be a place where you can ask questions, share your
space decorations such as home office setup, art arrangement or decoration
items.

Tech Stack: Rails 6 Tailwind Css Cloudinary ActivateStorage Vanillas
JavaScript Turbolinks

I didn't want to use a front end library for this project since I find Rails
Turbolinks to speed up the site nicely without the need to have a front end
framework.

Would love to hear your feedback, questions, or to connect with me email me at
stevenaguilarcs@gmail.com

Thanks Ya'll

